# five gallon bucket, betta tank?



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i was wondering if i can put my betta in a five gallon bucket.
i am thinking about building some tote ponds but i would like something to try first. i know i could put a betta in a five gallon bucket and have him live, jus wondering if he will like, any suggetstions???


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would go with a dark colored bucket and lots of plants (real or artificial), but I think it would be ok once he got used to it.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

It would probably be alright, but how would you get to watch him? Don't fill it too full, bettas can and will jump.


----------



## BettaMomma (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, i was thinking that too Sprite. lol
You can't watch him - and isn't that the best part?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah it is the best part, need to get a bigger tank...


----------



## Echo (Apr 23, 2006)

What fun is staring at a bucket when you could be watching your fishy swim around?! And it would be hard light a dark bucket, I would go with a white or that almost clear plastic buckets.


----------



## BettaMomma (Apr 20, 2006)

you COULD get yourself a set of scuba goggles and just stick yer head in the bucket. you could see him that way.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

u know what? that might work!!!!!


----------

